# Quickload housecleaning?



## Soundhound (Jan 7, 2019)

I noticed each instance of Kontakt taking a lot of ram, about 1/2gig. So I removed the files in the quick load folder, which all tolled was about 3.5gigs. Now each Kontakt instance adds about 60 megs. 

I have a fair amount of stuff in Quickload, but I'm thinking it's not as much as others do... I'm not sure how long I've been adding to my Quickload, I think I redid everything a few years ago, but... Is 3.5 gigs an overly large size for those folders? I think sometimes when I've added instruments I wound up pulling samples over as well, but never looked into, I'm wondering if those might have added to the bloat, or are they ignored when bringing them over by mistake?


----------



## samphony (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought about an alternative. I’m on Mac so it might differ but you could build or move all quickload files out of the quick loads folder and build a quick load structure outside Kontakt and access that via the finder/explorer only.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 7, 2019)

Using an alias or symbolic link maybe? 



samphony said:


> I thought about an alternative. I’m on Mac so it might differ but you could build or move all quickload files out of the quick loads folder and build a quick load structure outside Kontakt and access that via the finder/explorer only.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2019)

Paging @EvilDragon. Mario, do you think this might work as a way to relieve Konakt instance size per track?



samphony said:


> I thought about an alternative. I’m on Mac so it might differ but you could build or move all quickload files out of the quick loads folder and build a quick load structure outside Kontakt and access that via the finder/explorer only.





Soundhound said:


> Using an alias or symbolic link maybe?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah that could help a bit. I'm not actually sure how much Quickload impacts Kontakt's empty instance RAM usage - I know that the database definitely can impact it, especially if you have dozens of thousands of items in it. Database needs to be loaded into RAM, whereas Quickload is just filesystem access and doesn't necessarily need to be loaded into RAM (unless it's being cached)...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks. I did see about 500 megs per instance when I had the large quick load folders, and about 50 or 60 after moving them out. I'll experiment some more, and try an alias or symbolic link approach and report back.



EvilDragon said:


> Yeah that could help a bit. I'm not actually sure how much Quickload impacts Kontakt's empty instance RAM usage - I know that the database definitely can impact it, especially if you have dozens of thousands of items in it. Database needs to be loaded into RAM, whereas Quickload is just filesystem access and doesn't necessarily need to be loaded into RAM (unless it's being cached)...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2019)

I tried an alias, that didn't work. But then tried a symbolic link and it worked! 

I then put the quickload files back in their rightful place and each Kontakt instance now only took up 55 megs or so in Logic. 

I'll torch this thread. F*cking computers.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 14, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> I tried an alias, that didn't work. But then tried a symbolic link and it worked!
> 
> I then put the quickload files back in their rightful place and each Kontakt instance now only took up 55 megs or so in Logic.
> 
> I'll torch this thread. F*cking computers.



Do you mind explaining this in a little more detail? Can’t quite follow what exactly you did.


----------



## unclecheeks (Apr 15, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> I noticed each instance of Kontakt taking a lot of ram, about 1/2gig. So I removed the files in the quick load folder, which all tolled was about 3.5gigs. Now each Kontakt instance adds about 60 megs.



That's strange. My QL folder is about 8.5gb, and each new instance of Kontakt only takes up ~50-60mb. I'm on 10.10 and Kontakt 5.7.3.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 15, 2019)

If you have a lot of things in Kontakt's Database, RAM usage can shoot up considerably. Interesting that the same seems to apply for QL, although that seems weird. It's just links...


----------

